# Jason Baum Must be happy



## Derrick Eide17 (May 9, 2008)

Right Jason?


----------



## striderxo (May 9, 2008)

Vague... Are we waiting on Jason's reply?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 9, 2008)

Lol yeah pretty much


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2008)

I'm very curious.


----------



## Inusagi (May 9, 2008)

Why should he be happy?


----------



## flamingBurrito (May 9, 2008)

Curious forum thread makes me curious


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 9, 2008)

flamingBurrito said:


> Curious forum thread makes me curious


----------



## hinges (May 9, 2008)

lol dude where do you get those ?!


----------



## dChan (May 9, 2008)

He broke a world record or he won something?


----------



## Inusagi (May 9, 2008)

I was wondering the same...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 9, 2008)

dChan said:


> He broke a world record or he won something?



Lol both are wrong, keep guessing lol or we will have to wait till JASON COMES HERE HIMSELF!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2008)

Well, I know he's not supposed to get married until next year, unless... he eloped??? 

(we'd better stop this - this is how rumors get started)

But seriously, I wonder if he just finally finished learning ZB?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, I know he's not supposed to get married until next year, unless... he eloped???
> 
> (we'd better stop this - this is how rumors get started)
> 
> *But seriously, I wonder if he just finally finished learning ZB*?



I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Lofty (May 9, 2008)

If he is done with ZB he just learned a lot of algs in a very short amount of time lol.
Something to do with the Penguins maybe? He wears a Penguins shirt to like every comp...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> If he is done with ZB he just learned a lot of algs in a very short amount of time lol.
> Something to do with the Penguins maybe? He wears a Penguins shirt to like every comp...



Maybe they aren't an endangered species or something?


----------



## Lofty (May 9, 2008)

lol the NHL team Penguins


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 9, 2008)

Lofty said:


> If he is done with ZB he just learned a lot of algs in a very short amount of time lol.
> Something to do with the Penguins maybe? He wears a Penguins shirt to like every comp...





Lofty said:


> lol the NHL team Penguins



*Stands up and claps*

Bravo Lofty ya got it right! hehe yepp it was the fact the Penguins are doing so good right now and i remember hearing before jason saying he was such a die hard pittsburgh penguins fan i KNEW he would be happy lol. amazing Lofty, simply amazing


----------



## masterofthebass (May 10, 2008)

Derrick, that's nothing for him to be happy about. I live 2 blocks away from the penguins arena. He'll be ecstatic when they win the cup, but they still have to beat 2 more teams in order to do that. They are only half way there!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 10, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Derrick, that's nothing for him to be happy about. I live 2 blocks away from the penguins arena. He'll be ecstatic when they win the cup, but they still have to beat 2 more teams in order to do that. They are only half way there!



Lol hmmm jason baum ecstatic i wonder what thats like? *imagines Jason running around doing backflips after penguins win cup*


----------



## Jason Baum (May 10, 2008)

Haha I just noticed this thread, and the first thing I thought of was about how well the Penguins are doing.  They seem poised and ready to take the Stanley Cup back to Pittsburgh, but Dan is right, we still have two more teams to go through. They are so much fun to watch though, especially with how dominant they have been. This definitely could be the year! I was just a little kid when we won our first two Cups in 91 and 92, so it will be nice to get to relive the feeling now that I am older.

By the way Dan, you're not still in town, are you? I just got back yesterday for the summer.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 10, 2008)

Haha, I was expecting to hear about him becoming a WCA delegate.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 10, 2008)

I declare this to be the dumbest topic ever.


----------



## shelley (May 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I declare this to be the dumbest topic ever.



I second the motion declaring this the dumbest topic ever.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 10, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I declare this to be the dumbest topic ever.





shelley said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > I declare this to be the dumbest topic ever.
> ...



can you say.. RUDE? geez i was just trying to have some fun lighten up.. is fun not allowed on this planet we call earth?


----------



## Lofty (May 10, 2008)

No fun, a cubing forum is a zero fun zone! Especially the off topic section!


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2008)

I agree, this topic is dumb, but definitely not the dumbest...


----------



## abbracadiabra (May 11, 2008)

Oh, no. There's lots more dumber than this.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 11, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> Oh, no. There's lots more dumber than this.


http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=4126


----------



## MiloD (May 11, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## Lofty (May 11, 2008)

I know there was a thread where we all just said completely random things that made no sense before so that one worse!


----------

